# Phoebe has now crossed the Rainbow Bridge.



## Gini (May 26, 2007)

As much as we like to see the mini's coming into CMHR go to a wonderful new life and new home. Sometimes, it just isn't possible. Phoebe came into CMHR about 1 1/2 years ago with no coffin bones in any of her hooves. She had what we call the "Elf" toes and had not been well taken care of by her former owners. She has been fostered by Stacy Martin since she came to us. Even with the wonderful care Stacy and Bryon gave to her she never really was out of pain.

Within the last month she was really hurting, so the hard decision was made to set her free from the pain.

Phoebe was humanely euthanized this morning and she is now running free with no more pain.

Thank you to Tracy and her family for finding and rescuing Phoebe. Also, everyone who had a hand in rescuing Phoebe and caring for her. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (May 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear that I am however so happy that she was able to be loved and cared for and enjoy being pampered and cross over knowing she was loved and important

I know how hard it must be for everyone especially Staci but she should be proud and I know she is honored to have had Phoebe in her life!


----------



## Mona (May 26, 2007)

:no: Awww, I am so very sorry. I know she had a wonderful, loving home in her final months here on earth. Now she will run pain free.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for keeping us posted about Phoebe. I have thought about her a lot. What a heartbreak.

Marsha


----------



## tracerace (May 26, 2007)

Gini, Stacy, thank you so much. Thank you.

Phoebe was actully rescued from a hole on July 29th, 2006. She stayed here until she was able to travel to Stacy's in September 2006. It has been less than a year and this is so heartbreaking for me...it seems like such a short amount of time



.

For anyone unfamiliar with her story, I made a video about her progress a few months ago....she has become very popular and I have recieved emails from all over the world by people who were touched by her story:



I am so sorry that you had to make this very difficult decision. But I know she thanks you.....


----------



## tiny zebra (May 26, 2007)

Todays decision was a very hard one to make. I have wavered back and forth on it for many many weeks. I had hoped that Phoebe would make the decision herself, in time, but she was such a little fighter, I don't think she would have ever given up. She was in intractable pain. To give her a little relief it took a whole gram of bute. Anything less had no effect at all. She was spending way too much time lying down and although she was still eating, the stress was causing her to lose weight. Her good days were being out numbered by the bad. I had sincerely hoped that she would find some level of comfort in time and be able to live as a backyard pet for someone but that was not to be. She still wanted to go out with the other girls but she would find a spot to lay near them as they grazed or she would lay by one of our draft horses, Berky, and munch on his grass hay that fell outside his pen. She didn't want to be on her feet.

She went very peacefully, gone before the contents of the syringe was emptied into her veins. She left in the arms of the vets assistant, us by her side and my vets caring hand on her shoulder. He gave her a general anesthetic and we gently helped her to lay down, then he gave her the final shot. She was calm and relaxed. All I could say was "the people that did this to her will never know that kind of pain and have gotten away with causing her that pain" I hope that Phoebe is waiting at the gates of heaven when those people come knocking and that she has some say as to whether they come in or NOT! She had a full belly, she had a clean, groomed coat, trimmed hooves and people who cared for her in the end. I hope that's what she takes with her. So tonight we fed, there was no high pitched hungry little whinny from the barn, all the horses that surrounded her were unusually quiet and reserved. We miss you little Pheebs, we know you are enjoying your wings.


----------



## lilhorseladie (May 26, 2007)

RIP Pheobe! I am in tears. The video was great Tracy. I am sorry for all the hearts involved.


----------



## Devon (May 26, 2007)

*In Tears




Poor girl she was just beautiful I wish she could of made it





Good Job Everyone for making her last months good ones



:


----------



## twister (May 26, 2007)

In tears too. Phoebe had such a good heart, I am so happy that she was loved and pampered in the last months of her too short life. Thank you to all that loved and looked after her after her rescue from heck and thank you for keeping us updated. I often thought about her and how she was doing.



:

Yvonne


----------



## tifflunn (May 27, 2007)

Thank You for taking such good care of her. She did know love. I am sorry to all involved.

Tiffany


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 27, 2007)

Oh Gini, I'm sorry for your sadness but glad she is pain free now and can run free.


----------



## SuziB (May 27, 2007)

tracerace said:


> Gini, Stacy, thank you so much. Thank you.
> 
> Phoebe was actully rescued from a hole on July 29th, 2006. She stayed here until she was able to travel to Stacy's in September 2006. It has been less than a year and this is so heartbreaking for me...it seems like such a short amount of time
> 
> ...



HOW on earth did you ever get her OUT of that hole to start with?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 27, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about Phoebe, but she is now running free of any pain with all the other rescue horses who had to live a life of he*l for part of there lives, these horses are truly very special and I am sure there is a special place just for them once they cross the bridge. Thank you so much for doing everything you could, at least she crossed, knowing someone did love and care for her, which unfortuanately so many horses never do get to experience. (((hugs))) to you. Corinne


----------



## kaykay (May 27, 2007)

just breaks my heart. you did such a great job with her and for that we will all be eternally greatful. rest in peace sweet girl


----------



## Hosscrazy (May 27, 2007)

I am so sorry...bless all of you involved for your efforts in helping her...

Liz R.


----------



## SilverDollar (May 28, 2007)

God bless you all for everything you did for her. It is so hard to lose a rescue and the only consolation is knowing that they are loved and well-cared for at the end. And that they are able to pass humanely is the last little gift we can give them. I struggle with my bitterness towards those who do this to animals, and I probably always will; forgiveness is a very, very difficult gesture for me to make for them. No matter what we say or what they see, I don't think they ever "get it". I, too, hope that all the mistreated and neglected animals are at Heaven's gate to be part of the final jury as to who gets in.

May Phoebe rest in peace.


----------



## Miniv (May 28, 2007)

Bless you -- Stacy and Byron!

Pheobe knew she was loved..........

When was that picture taken? She definitely had an angel close by, from the looks of that orb.

MA


----------



## Gini (May 28, 2007)

Miniv said:


> Bless you -- Stacy and Byron!
> 
> Pheobe knew she was loved..........
> 
> ...


MA

The picture was taken by Tracerace when she first got Phoebe from that horrible place. Here is a picture of Phoebe with Joy in the middle all being led by Cinnamon. This picture was taken at Stacy's and Bryon's.


----------



## MBhorses (May 28, 2007)

:no: i am so sorry about Phoebe. At least she was well taken care of in her last days.


----------



## maplegum (May 28, 2007)

My heart aches.


----------



## Casnos Minis (May 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you loss. The first time I saw Pheobe I thought she looked like my mini mare got from CMHR in September of 2005. Her name was Trisket, but we call her Honey Pie Pony (Honey for short). She's in a better place now and she's running with all the others including Honey's little colt that was still born. You made the right decision and don't ever doubt that you didn't.

Christy


----------



## minimule (May 28, 2007)

I'm glad she knew love and care before she left. You guys are wonderful for taking her in and doing all you did for her.....even in the end. She knew you cared.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 29, 2007)

She knew peace and that some humans are caring beings. She had _many_ angels.


----------



## tracerace (May 30, 2007)

SuziB said:


> HOW on earth did you ever get her OUT of that hole to start with?


Suzi, when I learned about her I had no idea what her condition was. I posted here for advice and Gini told me, "Just go get her and we'll help you" (because I knewthat I could house her and feed her but I didn't have the money for farrier and vet)...that gave me the courage to simply ask the man if I could have her. He said yes, and I went with a friend to get her. We had to pick her up and move her feet to get her to the gate.....once she saw the trailer it was easier and she actually tried to walk (but it was impossible - she tried though)...

Sometimes I think about how amazing that whole situation was - how CMHR didn't know me at all and still agreed to help with this little horse, that *I* sisn't even know! That was so incredibly selfless on their part.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jun 1, 2007)

At least she is not in pain any longer and can run free thru the spring grass once more...................Thanks Stacy for taking care of her. I am sending you ((((HUGS))))) I know it was not easy on you.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh man that video totally made my heart go out to Phoebe...I remember when she was first rescued, I was shocked and couldn't believe someone let her live in a HOLE like that....I had never seen the video, that was heartwrenching and just touching...I am so sorry that she had to go, but, happy that at least she knew love and friendship before she had to go =(


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 18, 2007)

I just read this and I am so sorry that ever had to happen. Thank goodness for people like you guys who could give her a taste of happiness before she left this world.


----------



## Mercysmom (Jun 18, 2007)

SilverDollar said:


> God bless you all for everything you did for her. It is so hard to lose a rescue and the only consolation is knowing that they are loved and well-cared for at the end. And that they are able to pass humanely is the last little gift we can give them. May Phoebe rest in peace.


This story and You Tube video were very touching. My late Liberty was a rescue and died in front of me after contracting anterior enteritis...she hung on for four days until I returned home from a family vacation so she could say "thank you" to me personally and it was one of the most intense experiences of my life. I had told the veterinarian to put her to sleep but she felt Libby was rallying when in fact, she had one last thing in her mind to do - to whinny to me and put her muzzle on my shoulder, for real.

Godspeed Phoebe - let Libby show you where to find the good grass and treats over the Bridge!

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------

